# Intro



## camz_boss (31/5/16)

Hey everyone

So I started vaping a few months ago and I'm pretty hooked.. Started with a Subox mini kit, tried different tanks on it.. Now I've upgraded to a cuboid running either a theorem tank or a tfv4 mini (depends on my mood)

I gotta say when I first tried vaping I didn't get hooked.. It wasn't until a few months ago when I vaped with a buddy of mine that I was hooked.. Needless to say I haven't looked back since I started and I've gone from smoking hubbly 3-4 times a day (45min to an hour session) to smoking it a couple times a week, if that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zahz (1/6/16)

Was in the same boat as you bud, and in the end the mates didn't want to clean the hookah lol. This is so much easier and the flavour you get from the juices are amazing. I don't ever feel for hubbly anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## camz_boss (1/6/16)

Yeah man.. hookahs are a mission to carry around and not everywhere will allow you to take your hookah in with you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (1/6/16)

Most welcome to the forum @camz_boss. Good on your buddy who gave you a good experience with vaping. Enjoy the journey.


----------

